# green fiber processors



## sebastionay (Jan 23, 2011)

Has anybody processed these? what average yield would you get? i dont know if they have enough gold to be worthwhile.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 23, 2011)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?keywords=green+fiber+processors&terms=all&author=&sv=0&sc=1&sf=all&sk=t&sd=d&sr=posts&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search


----------



## sebastionay (Jan 23, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?keywords=green+fiber+processors&terms=all&author=&sv=0&sc=1&sf=all&sk=t&sd=d&sr=posts&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search



nobody has actually mentioned the yield on them before as can be seen in that search.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 23, 2011)

It has been mentioned,I forget what the yield is,but it is very low.And these processors are harder to process for the smaller amount of gold.
I think most people here are glad to just sell them,and deal with the better yielding older processors.I sell all of mine,for about 25 cents each/$11.50 lb.

Jim
Found it;
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=5642&p=48589&hilit=green+fiber#p48589


----------



## sebastionay (Jan 24, 2011)

Alright so at $450-600 per metric ton that's a good price to extract gold profitably. I've been shopping around and it seems the best deal I can get is on these types.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 24, 2011)

How do you plan on extracting the gold profitably?
Have you tried processing any of these already?

Jim


----------



## sebastionay (Jan 25, 2011)

I would remove the pins from the processors using a chisel and then drop them in nitric acid in a pyrex bowl, filter off and then dissolve in AR. add table salt to precipitate out the gold. Filter again. wash the precipitate in water and then melt the precipitate pouring into cast iron.

I have less than 100g of this scrap at the moment and to buy a small quantity is not economical so i have not done the test. I figure that If I purchase 1 ton I can resale them on ebay if I can't work it out myself.

So 1 ton would yield approximately 100g of gold?


----------



## Oz (Jan 25, 2011)

sebastionay said:


> I would remove the pins from the processors using a chisel and then drop them in nitric acid in a pyrex bowl, filter off and then dissolve in AR. add table salt to precipitate out the gold. Filter again. wash the precipitate in water and then melt the precipitate pouring into cast iron.


What you are suggesting will not work. Instead of explaining it I would suggest you read Hoke’s book http://tinyurl.com/mfnyhs and have actual experience before trying to advise others as to how to refine. I think your intentions were good, but it causes confusion when bad advice is given.


----------



## sebastionay (Jan 25, 2011)

Oz said:


> sebastionay said:
> 
> 
> > I would remove the pins from the processors using a chisel and then drop them in nitric acid in a pyrex bowl, filter off and then dissolve in AR. add table salt to precipitate out the gold. Filter again. wash the precipitate in water and then melt the precipitate pouring into cast iron.
> ...



I was asked how do I plan to extract the gold and answered. I read that book a few months ago and bought the necessary equipment. However im not suprised if ive got something wrong as im new to this. What salts can be used?


----------



## Oz (Jan 25, 2011)

My mistake, I should have read further up to see that you were the original poster with the question. I would still recommend you read Hoke before you try anything. I would also suggest that you skip fiber cpus for now. One of the best things to start on is gold fingers removed from card edges. They are easy to process and will teach you the basics.


----------



## bigjohn (Jan 25, 2011)

No salt for gold. You want sodium metabisulfite to drop gold. Take some time and read as much as you can. It's not as easy as dissolving and dropping gold. Also fiber cpu's are not a good place to start, I would start with fingers and work your way up. Search fingers+ap
Remember read, read, and then read some more!


----------



## bigjohn (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorry oz I didn't see you just gave the same advice I was giving.
:lol: 8)


----------



## sebastionay (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok Ive been having a look around the board and im pretty impressed at the reported yields for pins, however I can't get hold of these at a low cost. The ebay prices seem ridiculous.


----------



## joem (Jan 26, 2011)

sebastionay said:


> Ok Ive been having a look around the board and im pretty impressed at the reported yields for pins, however I can't get hold of these at a low cost. The ebay prices seem ridiculous.



do not buy
find out how to get them free here

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=7735


----------

